

Ask HN: What is the point of this? Email form sending. - seto28

I have a feedback form which emails me a message. Today I have been getting dozens of messages along the lines of, "Im so glad that the internet allwos free info like this!"<p>Since this is not posted publicly anywhere, why is this being done? I can think of these possibilities, but I still don't get it:<p>1. Spam - they think it's posted somewhere publicly, even though it's not.<p>2. Security vulnerability - they are probing for a way to send emails elsewhere even though the email is hardcoded.<p>Any ideas why this is being done? The ip address is changing every few messages.
======
terrellm
Perhaps they are hoping you will reply to the email message so they can grab
your email and add it to their spam lists?

I have it happen a lot on some of my e-commerce sites.

